# Quiz opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i know another opera quiz but this one is real easy
http://www.quizmoz.com/quizzes/Music-Quizzes/o/Opera-Quiz.asp


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> i know another opera quiz but this one is real easy
> http://www.quizmoz.com/quizzes/Music-Quizzes/o/Opera-Quiz.asp


Why on earth should one enter his name?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Why on earth should one enter his name?


I dont know! i just entered my first. look i just post 'em i dont explain 'em


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got 14 right out of 22.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

20 out of 22


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

13/22, not very good, IMO, but apparently average.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Why on earth should one enter his name?


I just wrote Tosca in the box as it was the first name that came into my head.

Another 14 out of 22 here, which was better than I was expecting as my knowledge of opera covers a pretty narrow field.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> 20 out of 22


and did you enter PUGG when asked for your name???


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One would have to be an _idiat_ to do that.

Surely, you must think more highly of the TC membership than that, I hope!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> One would have to be an _idiat_ to do that.
> 
> Surely, you must think more highly of the TC membership than that, I hope!


well you can put a fake name in. and yes i think highly of this forum


----------

